# John Deere 2 cylinder club meet.



## JD100

Just wanting to find out if anyone is going to this event. It's outside of Thamesville ON this weekend. Just curious because my Uncle and I are going to be atending the show with his 52 John Deere AR and my JD 100.


----------



## ben70b

That's a long way from Illinois


----------



## ben70b

ben70b said:


> That's a long way from Illinois


I would go, I need to try and find a two cylinder club around north central Illinois I guess


----------



## Thomas

Just couple mountain ranges and rivers to cross make the trip from NH,have heck of good time..don't forget we all like pics.


----------



## waleed345

When I was in high school the the FFA had a day that we all drove our tractors to school, we had a pretty good turn out every year. But where I live every kid in the school was in the FFA other than maybe one or two foreign exchange kids or something. Be sure to post the pics of em


----------



## ben70b

Same here, we had tractor day, and pretty much every kid belonged to the ffa. Not every ffa kid had access to a tractor tho. I can remember some other local schools not having ffa or an ag program at all and not understanding why. It seems some school boards cut the programs they choose to save a buck. 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------

